# FTP-Client auf Server / möglichst einfacher Datenaustausch

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich suche für meinen Server einen online FTP-Client, der komplett DAU-freundlich ist.

Am besten sollte es so wie der WindowsExplorer oder vergleichbare Datei-Explorer aussehen.

Ich möchte, dass nur ein Passwort eingegeben werden muss und der Rest dann "einfach funktioniert".

Ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Leute mit einem Datenaustausch über FTP nicht zurecht kommen.

Oder kennt ihr eine bessere Methode?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## schmidicom

http://www.net2ftp.com/

Das ist zwar nicht gleich Explorer-Style aber für DAU's sicher einfacher als das normale FTP.

----------

## Uli Sing

Für Firefox gibt es FireFTP als Add-on. Unter entsprechenden Voraussetzungen vielleicht eine überlegenswerte Alternative?

----------

## Finswimmer

net2ftp hatte ich schonmal gesehen, fand es aber nicht so gut.

f->it habe ich vorhin noch gefunden, aber ich hatte Probleme mit dem Installieren und Ausführen unter dem VServer.

FireFTP kenne ich, das muss aber eingerichtet werden. Und das will ich den Usern nicht zumuten.

Wahrscheinlich teste ich net2ftp nochmal...

Vielen Dank für die Tips!

----------

## schmidicom

Mir ist noch was eingefallen an dem ich mich vor längerer Zeit mal vergeblich versuchte aber vielleicht hast du damit ja mehr Glück.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/j-ftp/

Das kann man so weit ich weiss auch in eine eigene Webseite einbauen nur ist mir das nie wirklich gelungen da ich von Java null Ahnung hab.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mir ist noch was eingefallen an dem ich mich vor längerer Zeit mal vergeblich versuchte aber vielleicht hast du damit ja mehr Glück.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/j-ftp/
> 
> Das kann man so weit ich weiss auch in eine eigene Webseite einbauen nur ist mir das nie wirklich gelungen da ich von Java null Ahnung hab.

 

Ich habe das Programm lokal ausgeführt. Und es braucht Ewigkeiten, bis es einen Verzeichniswechsel bei einem FTP-Server durchführt.

Parallel dazu ist Filezilla 1000x schneller.

Hattest du auch diese Probleme?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit das Programm selber zu hosten und ggf. nach Wunsch anzupassen.

 http://extplorer.sourceforge.net/

 http://www.ajaxplorer.info/

 http://www.filemanager.net/ (kommerziell, hat aber dafür mehr praktische Features)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Mir ist noch was eingefallen an dem ich mich vor längerer Zeit mal vergeblich versuchte aber vielleicht hast du damit ja mehr Glück.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/j-ftp/
> 
> Das kann man so weit ich weiss auch in eine eigene Webseite einbauen nur ist mir das nie wirklich gelungen da ich von Java null Ahnung hab. 
> ...

 

Nein solche Probleme hatte ich keine, habe es lokal aber auch nur auf Windows mit Original Java getestet. Möglich das es unter Gentoo mit dem ice*** Java anders reagiert.

Mein Problem bestand eher darin es in meiner Seite einzubauen so das es nach dem öffnen gleich den richtigen FTP-Server aufmacht.

----------

## doedel

Und wie wärs mit dem Windows Explorer?

ftp://user:pass@host in die Adressleiste. Beim IE zumindest funktioniert das auch mit <a href="bla......>

Dann lässt sich der FTP-Ordner wie ein normales Verzeichnis verwenden.

----------

## schmidicom

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Und wie wärs mit dem Windows Explorer?
> 
> ftp://user:pass@host in die Adressleiste. Beim IE zumindest funktioniert das auch mit <a href="bla......>
> 
> Dann lässt sich der FTP-Ordner wie ein normales Verzeichnis verwenden.

 

Du wärst überrascht wie viele Windowsbenutzer die Adresszeile nicht finden, selbst unter Windows XP wo sie normalerweise immer sichtbar ist. Oder sie geben dort solche Dinge ein wie:

```
www.ftp://user:pass@host

ftp/user:pass@host

ftp user pass host

mach ftp auf

...
```

Alles schon gesehen und noch mehr...

Und wenn du im Internet-Explorer eine FTP-Verbindung aufbaust kannst du keine Dateien hoch laden da dieser den Inhalt in Form einer selbst generierten Webseite anzeigt.

----------

